# Is it worth taking whey protein while on steroids?



## barco808s

Is there any benefit to be gained from taking whey protein and creatine while on a cycle of steroids (deca & dbol)?

I just want to know if it's a waste of money taking other supplements if it's not needed. I did search the forum, but couldn't find anything.

Thanks


----------



## TH0R

Mate if you have to ask this question I'd question whether your ready for AAS


----------



## 3752

it is only a waste if your diet is crap.....these are supplements and should be treated as such...if you find you cannot get the correct amount of protein in your diet then a protein supplement is ideal to fill the gap but should not be used as the mainstay of your diet...

as for creatine i don't really see the point in using a supplement that increases size and strength when your taking Steroids do you?

**moved to the supplement forum**


----------



## Bulldozer

tel3563 said:


> Mate if you have to ask this question I'd question whether your ready for AAS


What he said !


----------



## Spangle1187

You need to research your diet buddy. No its not essential to add whey into your diet but its a good whey of getting extra protein into your body by drinking rather than eating. Also it is pretty key to your post work out shake. Have a look in the diet section here and your notice that most if not all have some kind of protein added to breakfast, after training and before bed.

Also if you dont mind me asking why the combo of Dbol and Deca?


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Your obviously not ready to be taking steriods if you are asking those sorts of questions.


----------



## barco808s

Thanks for the replies. I have a good diet, which is why I wasn't sure if taking whey was worth it. For a post workout shake I have whey protein, dextrose, l-glut and creatine.

I did research before starting my cycle, but as I don't have anyone to ask for advice I just wanted to make sure I was doing the right thing. I think it's better to ask people for advice who have experience rather than thinking I have all the answers.

For the guy asking the combo of dbol & deca, I am taking 20mgs a day (dbol) and 400mgs a week (deca). I'm very happy with the gains and results so far.


----------



## 3752

barco808s said:


> I think it's better to ask people for advice who have experience rather than thinking I have all the answers. .


exactly mate and this is why we have forums


----------



## TH0R

Pscarb said:


> exactly mate and this is why we have forums


Point taken

but we can still air our views


----------



## kawikid

Pscarb said:


> as for creatine i don't really see the point in using a supplement that increases size and strength when your taking Steroids do you?


Interesting post. One of your Extremist buddies posts on here and has posted he uses gear, but in Q9 on his page he's keen on taking KR Evo Creatine.

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/athletes/brian-harris/

Marketing bullsh!t?? I lost a bit of respect for Extreme when i read that to be honest.


----------



## ParaManiac

barco808s said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have a good diet, which is why I wasn't sure if taking whey was worth it. For a post workout shake I have whey protein, dextrose, l-glut and creatine.


This is exactly when taking whey is useful along with breakfast,times when you want a quickly absorbed protein source where it's insulogenic properties are useful.

Except the last meal of the day,where i use a Milk concentrate,i get the rest of my protein from solids,as should you


----------



## MasterBlaster

I agree with tel. If you dont know this yet then you shouldn't be using. Yes its worth the money, your working your muscles harder and putting more stress on you muscles. I dont know about you but when im on my workouts are alot more intense then when im off. Your body needds the protien to build muscle, when you work out your ripping the muscle fibers and as they repair themselves while your sleeping this is how your muscles grow in size. So quick answer is YES take it. take it all


----------



## weeman

kawikid said:


> Interesting post. One of your Extremist buddies posts on here and has posted he uses gear, but in Q9 on his page he's keen on taking KR Evo Creatine.
> 
> http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/athletes/brian-harris/
> 
> Marketing bullsh!t?? I lost a bit of respect for Extreme when i read that to be honest.


stop drama queening it up buddy,correct me if i'm wrong but Paul was being sarcastic in the line that you quoted from his post:rolleyes:

marketing bullsh1t,nothing like jumping the gun a bit eh?get a grip for a second please,say if Paul is being serious in his comment then does that automatically mean that i am presumed to have the same opinion as Paul as well?automatically dismissing an individuals personal beliefs and opinion instantly?you really need to count to 10 and chill out a bit mate.

btw if marketing ploys were what all of Extremes athletes were about dont you think that i would instantly have included in my bio that i devour every product known to man made by Extreme Nutrition instead of outlining two or three products which i favour from their range?

no i think marketing bullsh1t as you put it would sound more along these lines.

'In order to achieve my status of sheer awesomeness amongst my peers each day consists of the following,i wake at 8am and rise from my Extreme Nutrition bed (crafted by Dougie Black's own hands) and have a handful of Extreme Nutrition amino's followed by an Extreme Nutrition serving of Extreme Performance Whey.

After this i get dressed,puttiong my Extreme Nutrition underwear on (hand woven by Jo Fairbairn) before setting off to the gym,10 minutes pre workout i have a serving of Extreme Nutrition glutamine complex,Extreme Nutrition Kr-Evolution caps and a serving of Extreme Nutrition Liquid Fury.

During my workout if i perspire too much i use my performance enhancing Extreme Nutrition workout towel to dry myself down,post workout i consume Extreme Nutrition Performance whey,Extreme Nutrition Amino's,Extreme Nutrition carb powder all shaken up and mixed in my Extreme Nutrition IGF releasing protein shaker.

After this i head home and eat a meal consisting of chicken breast(slaughtered and processed from the Extreme Nutrition farm) and some specially anobolic formulated Extreme Nutrition rice.

i think that would be more like propeganda mate,dont appreciate you using either myself or one of the companies that i am lucky enough to be sponsored by in a derogatory manner........


----------



## rs007

You mean you didnt get the Extreme Nutrition Special Edition bed (with strengthened pump-spring mattress for the more extreme athlete) as part of your sponsorship??? Youve been sold a wrongun', get it round you fkwit!!!!!

Oh and the underwear rocks too.... oh you didnt get that either hey....


----------



## weeman

RS2007 said:


> You mean you didnt get the Extreme Nutrition Special Edition bed (with strengthened pump-spring mattress for the more extreme athlete) as part of your sponsorship??? Youve been sold a wrongun', get it round you fkwit!!!!!
> 
> Oh and the underwear rocks too.... oh you didnt get that either hey....


aha!! it all makes sense now,thats why your so much bigger than me these days you cnut!!!

/weeman swiftly txts dougie 'i want a bed too,its no fare geein it to him cos he's better lookin,am the dirty one,i'll do a'hin for the bed!!!!'


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Douglas aint giving you a bed because you'd only be after a new one every other week due to wearing them out with your antics


----------



## Dwaine Chambers

I was told by my source to stake Anavar with creatine. I didn't bother in the end. I have to wonder how much difference creatine makes.


----------

